# best cd player



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i have the monitor audio asb2 soundbar and bk monolith plus sub which is a great match

but i need a cd player( high end ) that would be a match made in heaven i want the very best sound quality for a budget up to £1000

i wan it to do cd/sacd/mp3 thanks?:wink2:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Denon DCD 1520 gets great reviews: http://www.denon.co.uk/uk/product/hifi/cdsacdplayer/dcd1520ae

Onkyo also had some highly rated ones: http://www.uk.onkyo.com/en/cd-player-354.html
As does Marantz: http://www.marantz.co.uk/uk/products/pages/productlisting.aspx?catid=hifi&subcatid=sacdcdplayer


----------

